# RV sheets and mattress pads



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

The slide out queen is called a "short queen". It's as wide as a regular Queen size bed, but a bit shorter in length. I was told that all RV's have a "short queen". I don't know if this is true or not.

Regardless, I am wondering if you can get fitted sheets to fit the mattress?

Also, wondering if you can get fitted mattress pads to put over the bunk mattresses?

I ordered my "short queen" mattress pad from Camping World a couple of days ago, called a Thermolux. Has excellent reviews. Now I need to find sheets.

As far as the bunks go, mattress pads keep the mattresses protected and keep sheets from sliding off.

I guess I could get a queen mattress pad, cut it in half down the center, and add on the edging and elastic and get two bunk pads out of one queen sz pad. That would do it, although alot of work if they're already out there somewhere.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

For our front queen bed, we use standard queen sheets, and mattress pad, from Wal-Mart, Bed-Bath-Beyond, Sears, etc.

We did put a foam eggcrate thingy on top of the mattress before installing the pad. It is so comfortable now. I think the sheets are tighter and fit better with it.

Short queen is 75" long instead of the regular 80" long residential style, most motorhomes use the same type.

For the bunks we just have sleeping bags, much easier to deal with.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We use regular queen bedding, but did put a "memory foam" pad on the mattress which makes it bigger anyway. Very comfortable.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

"Memory foam" I knew it had a funny name like that. That is what we have!

So much for my memory.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I just added a queen sized 2.5" memory foam topper before our trip last week. I got it from COSCO for $110. WHAT A DIFFERENCE! That bed was so comfortable we actually slept until 9AM twice! Of course two exhausted girls who didn't wake up either helped









I bought the standard residential queen sized topper that was 5" longer than the Outback queen and just trimmed it with a box knife to match, rounded corners and all. It came with a nice zippered cover so you will never see the cut.

For sheets we use regular residential sized and have no trouble. Just tuck it in on the end. Same thing for the twin bunk beds. The 2.5" foam even fits easily under the queen fitted sheet.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I gotta get me one of those memory foam pads! I might get the 3" pad on Ebay.


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

I just found what I was looking for. I don't know why I didn't notice this yesterday.

Camping World sells short queen mattress pads, but they also sell bunk mattress pads. I just bought two. They are just right for RV bunks.

In addition, I noticed that they sell RV size sheets, even bunk sheets.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

We did buy the short queen sheet set from camping world and use a mattress topper. I like the custom sheets because they make for a tighter bed.









We also got 4 custom bunk sets during a clearance sale. Be warned, custom bunk sets do not necessarily fit Outback bunks exactly, they're a little short for the upper bunks and a little long for the lower bunks in the 26RS.







Since they don't fit exactly anyway, we'll just buy twin sets next time.

The best feature of these sets made specically for campers is that the top sheet has a fitted bottom, so it won't pull out. Makes making the bed a little easier.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We used a couple of egg crate type foam pads, cut them to fit. Then got a regular queen bed sheet set with deep pockets and it fits perfect, snug and tight.


----------



## Lostboyinva (Jan 22, 2004)

We bought a Mattress topper from Camping World that fits the Short Queen Mattress. We find it works great and it has a nubbley vynyl bottow so it doesn't slide at all. We also bought the 'RV' sheets from Camping world. Like it was mentioned above the Top Sheet has a fitted bottom that makes making the bed alot easier.


----------

